# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El Landwehrkanal en Berlin

## Jonasino

> El Landwehrkanal es un canal de 10 kilómetros (6 millas) de largo, paralelo al río Spree en Berlín, Alemania, construido entre 1845 y 1850 según los planos de Peter Joseph Lenné.1 Conecta la parte superior del río, en el Osthafen (puerto situado al este) en Friedrichshain, con su parte inferior en Charlottenburg, fluye a través de Kreuzberg y Tiergarten.
> 
> Lenné diseñó un canal con paredes inclinadas, una anchura media de 20 m (66 pies) en la superficie y bloqueos en ambos extremos para controlar la profundidad del agua. En el curso de dos ampliaciones 1883-1890 y 1936-1941 alcanzó una amplitud de 22 m (72 pies) y una profundidad de 2 m (7 pies). Para el 2010 la vía fluvial es utilizada principalmente por embarcaciones turísticas y de recreo. En Kreuzberg una gran parte del Landwehrkanal va acompañada de la línea U1 del Metro de Berlín, que funciona en este segmento como un ferrocarril elevado.




Fuente: Wiki y otras internet

----------

Los terrines (03-jun-2016)

----------

